# ISPConfig 3 - Multiserver & Backup MX mit Hausmitteln?



## crazyiven (3. Feb. 2012)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich ner Multiserver Umgebung & Backup MX

Aktuell habe ich zwei vollwertige Server auf denen unterschiedliche Domains für Web & E-Mail liegen. Ich würde nun gerne einen vServer nehmen den ich noch über habe und diesen als Backup MX für BEIDE Server einrichten.

Ich habe also z.B. domain1.tld auf server1 und domain2.tld auf server2 ... für beide würde ich nun gerne nen Backup MX auf dem vServer einrichten der E-Mails zwischenspeichert falls der entsprechende Hauptserver mal ausfällt um diese danach wieder zuzustellen.

Gibt es eine Chance diesen vServer als server3 mit in den ISPConfig Multiserververbund aufzunehmen, so dass er wirklich nur als BackUp MX dient und ich ihn über ISPConfig steuern kann?

Oder wäre es besser da von Hand postfix zu installieren und die entsprechenden Domains per Config freizugeben? (Domainfreigabe reicht mir, brauch keine Freigabe pro E-Mail Account)

Danke & Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Till (3. Feb. 2012)

Einfach den server als mailserver installieren und dann zum master hinzufügen. Danach annst Du alles was für den Backup MX Betrieb notwendig ist unter Email > Transports in ISPConfig konfigurieren.


----------



## crazyiven (3. Feb. 2012)

Hi!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe mir das nun mal angeschaut und würde gerne wissen ob das dann so stimmt.

Normale Mailserver: server1
Domain: domain1.tld
Backup Server: server3

*E-Mail Routing:*
Server: server3
Domain: domain1.tld
Typ: smtp
MX Lookup: nicht angehakt
Ziel: server1

*Relay Empfänger:*
Server: server3
Relay Empfänger: @domain1.tld


Ist das so richtig? Und entsprechend mit server2 & domain2.tld für die Domain vom zweiten Server?


----------



## Till (6. Feb. 2012)

Probier es doch einfach aus, sollte so gehen.


----------



## crazyiven (17. Feb. 2012)

Wollte nur kurz für andere schreiben das es so 1a funzt


----------

